
Power surge: Chinese electric car battery maker charges for global market - vezycash
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-autos-batteries-idUSKBN14E0K1
======
JumpCrisscross
> _MITI...is considering a rule that would increase minimum production
> requirements for battery makers by around 40 times to 8 gigawatt hours._

Is this type of rule common in China? (Granted, we do the same thing in the
U.S. by printing red tape.)

~~~
ww520
Not sure. It could probably be a requirement to get government subsidy. The
smaller firms without the subsidy simply cannot compete.

------
Mizza
I can't help but wonder how much of that technology is stolen.

~~~
Hondor
IP that's taken out of the jurisdiction where it's theft is illegal isn't
really stolen. It's not like stealing a TV where the person who used to own it
loses it. The reason it causes a problem is that the customs aren't strict
enough banning the import of goods made with illegal IP use.

~~~
dispose13432
Is it that China doesn't have IP laws, or is it that China is lax in enforcing
IP laws?

In other words, if Samsung will steal IP from a favorite "Chinese" company,
will China says "fair is fair" or will it fine them through the nose.

~~~
smallnamespace
China of course has IP laws, since they're a signatory to international
conventions like the Berne Convention. Enforcement is quite another matter.

As for whether they would overlook foreign companies infringing on domestic IP
-- would depend very much on the particular companies and countries involved.
Fining a foreign company always has a political component that the Chinese
authorities are much more sensitive to, than, say, a Western court.

~~~
dispose13432
>China of course has IP laws, since they're a signatory to international
conventions like the Berne Convention. Enforcement is quite another matter.

Laws which are not enforced (and will not be enforced) aren't real laws.

~~~
natermer
They are when it's done entirely for the purpose of having friendly trade
relations with the USA.

That's one of the benefits of running a country like the USA. The USA market
is so desirable to participate in that they can black mail countries all over
the world to adopt your IP laws despite the fact that (if it wasn't for the
lure of USA markets) it is entirely against their best interest to do so.

~~~
smallnamespace
Yup, every country is anti-IP when it's behind the technology curve and pro-IP
when it's ahead.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2013-02-01/piracy-
an...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2013-02-01/piracy-and-fraud-
propelled-the-u-s-industrial-revolution)

"The first U.S. Patent Act encouraged this policy. Although the law
safeguarded domestic inventors, it didn’t extend the same courtesy to foreign
ones -- they couldn’t obtain a U.S. patent on an invention they had previously
patented in Europe. _In practice, this meant one could steal a foreign
invention, smuggle it to the U.S., and develop it for domestic commercial
applications without fear of legal reprisal._ "

